# Awards Quarterly or Orchidwiz Question/Request



## Heather (Oct 14, 2006)

I am working on the database today - finally tackling my insanely anal project of compiling awards data for all of my plants. Which brings me, yet again, back to my on-going quest for a *good* photo (other than the one that comes up in the google image search) of Paph. Johanna Burkhardt. 

So, I was wondering if there was any sort of online database of awards photos? I don't think there is, but aren't photos also included in Orchidwiz? 

There are only two awards, both from May of 1994, both exhibited by Bob Weltz. So, I am wondering if I might be able to have someone with AQ going back that far look for the photo and if they find it scan it for me? Or, if someone with Orchidwiz might be able to see if there is a photo from those awards shown? 

Thanks...I know, that's sort of a huge favor to ask but this is the ONE plant in my database that I don't have a representative photo of and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, one more question, are there really NO awarded adductums? Nothing's coming up in Wildcatt.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 14, 2006)

OrchidWiz lists 13 AOS awards for adductum, 12 of which are for flower quality and one for culture.

OrchidWiz has a list of references for where to find photos of some of the awarded cultivars, but doesn't have the photos themselves. The only database of award-photos I know of is the online subscription service from the AOS:
http://www.aos.org/aos/HeleoCart/Pr...=yi2XzpyFRRSCQoALEEU/9ADTzk4HUDiJ2Rol2LwOMwA=

--Stephen


----------



## Stoneledge (Oct 14, 2006)

Heather said:


> Oh, one more question, are there really NO awarded adductums? Nothing's coming up in Wildcatt.


Heather,
Both the e-AOS Quarterly Awards and OrchidWiz show that Paph. adductum has been awarded 13 times. The last time was July 10, 2005 by Stephen Helbling at the Cincinnati, OH Judging Center.

Paphiopedilum adductum 'Mink', HCC 76 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Amelia', CCM 81 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Mahogany Princess', HCC 77 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Jeannette Alexander Judson', AM 80 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Krull-Smith', AM 82 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Chablis', HCC 75 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Wayne', HCC 75 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Candor Ruby', AM 84 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Candor Redrum', AM 80 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Birchwood', AM 80 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Candor Wildwood', HCC 78 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Anne Z', HCC 79 points
Paphiopedilum adductum 'Jo', AM 81 points

There are no photos (as yet) of Paph. Johanna Burkhardt in either of the above mentioned data bases.


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, both of you, and Stephen, thanks for scanning that photo! I feel more relaxed already! 

I don't know why I am not turning up those adductum awards in Wildcatt. Hrm....ah...I think I figured it out. I think maybe my Paphs. All Years pdf from Lien is just hybrids? 

Uh oh....
H<----off to bug lien....

edit...species at the END. Why adductum was not showing up on page one, I guess. I'm such a dork.

Hmm, interesting that there were no awards between 1998 and 2005. They do seem to be rather elusive plants.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2006)

Actually it's "Anile". E.:rollhappy:


----------

